
Show HN: Independent Digital Workers - DoreenMichele
http://independentdigitalworkers.blogspot.com
======
DoreenMichele
I'm the author. I am trying to flesh this out. Yes, I am making contacts on
the ground. But locals aren't that internet savvy. I need this more fleshed
out so I have something to present.

I seem unable to actually edit my comments under this new account. I am
assuming it is a permission I don't yet qualify for. If there are typos, I
can't correct them.

Thanks.

